# Teflon Pillows Or LineLess Transfer Rubber Kit?



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

Has anyone used either Teflon Pillows and/or the LineLess Transfer Kit made of rubber to eliminate heat press lines on apparel?

If you've used both, do you have a preference or recommendation for me as to why one over the other?

Thanks!

AB


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

AdriaticBlue said:


> Has anyone used either Teflon Pillows and/or the LineLess Transfer Kit made of rubber to eliminate heat press lines on apparel?
> 
> If you've used both, do you have a preference or recommendation for me as to why one over the other?
> 
> ...


I use teflon pillow mostly on shirts with buttons and pockets. Especially when I am pressing on both sides of the shirt. Have not used the line less. I believe that one works just like Tpad it which is mad of rubber like mouse pad. I know of Vapor Apparel brand. I believe that brand collapses after so many uses. I have not had collapsing problem with teflon pillow. It does collapse when pressed but it springs right back to its original shape. I bought mine from Stahls 14 years or so ago and it still works. I bought all the sizes that was available at the time. From sleeve, leg, kid, adult and 16 X 20.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I use the teepadit and the teflon pillows from stahls. I think these two products (either one) will work great and would be all you should ever need. .... JB


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

I appreciate the feedback guys. I will get the 5 pc kit of the teflon pillows.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

AdriaticBlue said:


> I appreciate the feedback guys. I will get the 5 pc kit of the teflon pillows.


You are welcome.


----------

